# Derby's abandoned buildings in photographic exhibition



## oldbloke (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure if this should be in this thread but I am sure someone will move it if it is wrong (to the pit?)
may be of interest, found this on BBC News site.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-13641489


----------



## sassyk (Jun 3, 2011)

wow, i hadnt realised that there were so many buildings abandoned in derby, i lived directly across the road from the aida bliss foundry for year(parents still do) and alway wondered what was in there!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 8, 2011)

Meh, she's plagiarised a few of my shots there and HDR'd them up 

Seriously though, good luck to her, nice to see Derby's buildings getting some publicity.


----------



## johno23 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice workA couple of very familiar favourites to us Derbyites and a couple on my list to visit in due course.

Thanks Oldbloke for putting up the link,interesting find.

I sincerely hope her exhibition does well and gets the recognition it deserves


----------

